# Didya see what the FCB on eBay went for?



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

This is my third time trying to post this!









anyway, I only have a link to the fishy dipe that went for $105.00, but two others went for around $70 and a fourth for about $50, all the same seller.

Anybody here get one?

I'd been watching them and they were all so cute, but this mama ain't spending that much on one dipe!!

The fishy

oh, found this link, too: The sun

WOW.


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes I cant believe how much people will pay for 1 diaper. I am just hoping to be able to get 1 or 2 from Feb stockings.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

that's soooo wild!!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

That is INSANITY!!!!


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Really cute dipes....but wow, to much for me.


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW

I wonder what it will go for this time.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks like someone is selling their custom order


----------



## beckyj (Apr 6, 2003)

Maybe I am just an old fart around these parts, but I remember when Jodi the original owner of HoneyBoys AIO's went for over $200 for ONE. She made some lovely and gorgeous diapers and she is a wonderful person. Wish I could rake that much money for one diaper!
I think the most I ever paid for a diaper is $20. I guess I am just to cheap


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

OMG!! They are gorgeous, but WAAAAAY to expensive for me!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyj*
I guess I am just to cheap









I prefer to call it "practical"!! :LOL

oh, the lion is back up. I wonder what happened there. I wonder if the winner of the others got that one too and it was just too much. interesting.


----------



## beckyj (Apr 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
I prefer to call it "practical"!! :LOL










Yeah that...man it to early in the morning for me to be typing..someone say it is Monday?!


----------



## Mom2Lily (May 18, 2003)

someone please enlighten me as to the retail price on these. What sort of profit is the seller making?

I'm way too cheap too!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
That's an active MDC mama who won the fishy! She has won a ton of El Bee and other Fluffymail items too! Lucky mama!









Holli

She does get all the good stuff, that wily lady.








I love it-good for her







--I'm just a taaaaaaad jealous that I can't scoop up anything on ebay these days with all the bazillions of custom orders I am trying to pay my fave WAHMs for lately!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Lily*
someone please enlighten me as to the retail price on these. What sort of profit is the seller making?


like in the $25-40 range, depending on how much embroidery they have.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
That's an active MDC mama who won the fishy! She has won a ton of El Bee and other Fluffymail items too! Lucky mama!









Holli


I don't know who she is







, but I know she's outbid me before (I think more than once). She must have one awesome stash! I am so jealous







!!!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

That's an active MDC mama who won the fishy! She has won a ton of El Bee and other Fluffymail items too! Lucky mama!








:









Quote:

oh, the lion is back up. I wonder what happened there. I wonder if the winner of the others got that one too and it was just too much. interesting.
nope. not me. i actually resisted that one. now i have to do it all over again. although, if i get one more i'll have a nice even number.....NO! i must wait for Feb! LOL!!!

Quote:

She does get all the good stuff, that wily lady.
I love it-good for her


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Heather, can my stash come over and play with your stash?


















Holli

Anytime!!!!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

mommy2noah- I just clicked the links in your sig! Holy cow that's some awesome fluff! What a lucky little guy you have!


----------



## my4kids2ofeach (Dec 7, 2004)

I was "trying" to get those diapers, LOL and I am TOTALLY in love with the Lion one...I just cant afford $100 for 1 diaper


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

If I had the extra money I'd buy them too. I love the FCB AIO for function. I have six of them and I adore them. I do laundry every night so I can use these each day. I do not even care about the embroidery, these are what works for us and we love them, I hope to get some more at the feb stocking too. Both sizes work for use now too. I'd probably trade off nearly all my wool, or most of it for them! I'd like to be down to my kiwi wool nightime covers over my FCB NL, then all FCB AIO's with about 6-8 elbees with luxe and Kiwi trim covers. The rest AIO's.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

........but I remember when Jodi the original owner of HoneyBoys AIO's went for over $200 for ONE.










I was thinking the same thing- the fish one only went for $100, Jody's HoneyBoys routinely went for approx. $200 each back then.

I wonder if the seller got them and realized they were so pretty, cute, whatever that she'd never really use them. I have done that in the past with gorgeous dipes or covers and decided it was dumb to have them sitting on the shelf, when someone else would use them and enjoy using them.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Why buy all of those dipes w/custom embroidery if you don't like to use pretty dipes?

IMO a little fishy.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

ya know, my child has this insane tendency to outgrow diapers. i've never understood it.







maybe this seller's baby grows too. wouldn't that be strange? TWO babies that grow. wow.


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

The seller did say that they were just too pretty to use.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Why buy all of those dipes w/custom embroidery if you don't like to use pretty dipes?
I dunno, maybe there is someone out there besides me with very little purchasing self-control when they see something they really like, then when they get it in their hands, their sense of practicality or being rational about what they'll really use kicks in? :LOL

Or maybe I'm just the only weirdo that it's happened to







:


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I have ordered things, and then later sold them for a profit, but I di not order them with that intent. I have changed my mind on something, had things that did not fit my baby, and had unexpected expenses come up that I needed to pay. Besides, who cares. It's no ones business what people do with their money or their diapers.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

LOL Yes Brandi! That's happened to me too!


----------



## butterflykisses (Jan 7, 2005)

That is insane for one diaper!







:


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I dunno, maybe there is someone out there besides me with very little purchasing self-control when they see something they really like, then when they get it in their hands, their sense of practicality or being rational about what they'll really use kicks in? :LOL

Or maybe I'm just the only weirdo that it's happened to







:

Oh no, you're not alone. :LOL

Why does everyone have to analyze her reasons for listing???? If you REALLY care, why not email her and ask?







Not that it is really our business, but maybe she would be willing to share in more detail.

I have to admit, I was annoyed in the past when someone listed a new item with a ridiculous BIN and then spammed it here. But really, like jmunch said, we have been around the block on this. It's going to continue to happen and who has the right to judge or assume what the sellers intentions are behind listing?


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I dunno, maybe there is someone out there besides me with very little purchasing self-control when they see something they really like, then when they get it in their hands, their sense of practicality or being rational about what they'll really use kicks in? :LOL

Or maybe I'm just the only weirdo that it's happened to







:









:

nope you're not the only one! :LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh good, I'm glad I'm not alone in my sometimes irrational buying habits. I was starting to feel a little bit like a frootloop :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

WOW those prices are high







way to rich for my budget but the mamas at FCB do make such pretty diapers!!!! I just














the fishy one!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

oh, glad to see we're coming back around to a light-hearted discussion of hyena dipes. I didn't start the thread with the intent of re-doing the resale debate.

I think it's great for the FM mamas that they have such a great product. And I bet these auctions are stirring everyone's emotions for the big February stocking! (now hopefully they don't raise prices for us!!)

and FTR, I don't care what anyone does with their dipes.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
So, perhaps all of the WAHMs should just shut down their websites and sell on eBay. ....That would further the cause of cloth diapering, don't you think?

I believe Lori of Fuzbaby has actually done this with her diaper garden products, and it hasn't sent anyone that *I* know running to Huggies.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
The fishy


I got a fuzzy bunz like this and I paid $17 for mine.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:

:LOL


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:

I'm getting ready to try bac-out soon...my hemp is getting a little stinky in Ky's night time dipes


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:

:LOL
thank you!


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

They are gorgeous diapers! I have to admit that my first thought was that it is a shame that the maker of the diapers is not benefitting from them selling this high, but after reading the comments here, I can't fault the seller from profitting on e-bay. I wish I could make some profit on my stash









And, the diapers are getting exposure here, so the maker is at least profitting from exposure (not that she needs it, I am sure







)


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

oh, and I just wanted to say that I'm feeling so cool right now. . .a thread I started has over 50 posts!! little 'ol me. . . :LOL


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:

I love you, Jamie!


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow, that makes me want to invest in some of those and then resell on E-bay. I'm not smart enough to know what would bring in $105 tho









Anyway, congrats to the mom who won!

Cristi


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:


Don't know anything about the mets but how's the weather where you are?







:


----------



## ALittleBitCrunchy (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm wavering between "cheap" and "practical" for my label...

They are beautiful - but eek! I guess that means I have to go ahead and admit to "cheap" :nana:

Stacy


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:

I believe Lori of Fuzbaby has actually done this with her diaper garden products, and it hasn't sent anyone that I know running to Huggies.
Nope, not runnign to huggies, LOL, but you don't really hear much about fuz being hyena dipes anymore really, do you? I think it would turn a lot of mamas off (and if I recall, it did make a lot of mamas mad when lori did it) if a lot of wahms turned to ebay. Like I've said before, most diapering mamas like thinking that their wahms are doing it for love of cloth, not for money









That said, I WANT THAT SUN DIAPER! how stinkin' cute it is?! But Dh would toss me, MacGregor and the diaper out on our bums if I ever paid that much (but heck, at least MacGregor would have a cute, softly padded sun bum to land on, :LOL)


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

One more thing to add... I know of one person (she wants to remain anonymous) that sold a new FCB that she couldn't keep and it went over the price originally paid. She didn't pocket the extra money, she sent the profit to the FM mamas, since they could have Ebayed it for that price instead of selling it to her.

So... it's true, we never should judge a person unless we've walked a mile in their shoes.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

It's very interesting (to me, anyway) to consider whether selling hyena diapers on ebay can be interpreted as "scalping." I haven't ever heard that term apply beyond an entertainment event with tickets, but maybe it's relevant here. But the problem with "scalping" isn't if someone buys 4 tickets for the show and then sells 2 outside because their friends suddenly can't go, but when someone buys so many tickets that they essentially prevent a large number of people from buying them, artificially increasing the pricing on those "scalped" tickets because there are so many people that wanted tickets that you increase the demand. In selling tickets, both the 4 ticket holder and the 20 ticket holder may have the same intent (to make their money back, and to make as much of a profit as possible). So I don't really think that intent of the seller is the issue, but what effect the selling has on the overall availability and pricing of the tickets. Scalping isn't illegal in some states because the seller intends to make a profit (and this is America, where profit-making tends to be encouraged), but because the seller's behavior negatively impacts other people.

I tend to think, if you can apply a scalping analysis to FCB diapers, that whoever is selling/sold these diapers seems to have obtained a usual amount in the usual way. That her custom order wasn't any bigger or better than someone else's, and that no one is "out" diapers because she placed a custom order (I guess people would have received their custom orders a bit earlier if hers hadn't been in front of them, but there is not a finite number of FCB diapers like there are tickets to a show). It's hard for me to imagine any negative impact that the selling of these handful of diapers has on the larger community, so I think I'd be hard pressed to call it scalping.

Karla


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I would call it "being an entrepeneur"


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I love you
You love me
We're a diapering family
With a great big hug
And a kiss from me to you
Won't you say you love me too

:LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof2monkeys*
I would call it "being an entrepeneur"

More like, I love money, you love money, we all love money and we fall down.







:


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I love you Shelly! LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I love you
You love me
We're a diapering family
With a great big hug
And a kiss from me to you
Won't you say you love me too

:LOL

You're the best!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So anyone try any new detergents lately or um how about those Mets







:

I haven't tried any new detergents but I did wash out my washer. And don't even get me started on the Denver Broncos....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KINDMOMMA*
I love you
You love me
We're a diapering family
With a great big hug
And a kiss from me to you
Won't you say you love me too


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

In good times
In bad times
I'll be on your side forrrreeeeverrrrrr more
Thats what Ebay is for
:LOL


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

You rock, Shelly!!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:

I dunno, maybe there is someone out there besides me with very little purchasing self-control when they see something they really like, then when they get it in their hands, their sense of practicality or being rational about what they'll really use kicks in?
True dat, True dat.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok you guys have to check out this Weird AL song about Ebay.








http://www.arking.com/ebay/

Some one should tell him to add a verse about us coth diaper crazy gals.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Shelly - You are good!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Ok you guys have to check out this Weird AL song about Ebay.








http://www.arking.com/ebay/

Some one should tell him to add a verse about us coth diaper crazy gals.









OMG!! That is the funniest thing I've heard in a loooong time! I think it's my new favorite song! LOL!!!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, seriously! I just listened to it again and I swear it gets funnier everytime!! I love it!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

LOL!! Hilarious!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

You guys are too funny!
:LOL I love Weird Al


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Ok you guys have to check out this Weird AL song about Ebay.








http://www.arking.com/ebay/

Some one should tell him to add a verse about us coth diaper crazy gals.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

very cool, shelley









man, this might even call for a SPARK song!! (off to PM her. . . )


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

weird al song........... My DH just forwarded that song to all his Airmen......... they will get a kick out of that......... He is in the airfoce by the way


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*

In good times
In bad times
I'll be on your side forrrreeeeverrrrrr more
Thats what Ebay is for
:LOL

Yes, ebay is cool! Very cool!! I never knew how cool until today.


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyj*
I guess I am just to cheap









or just plain _sensible!_









edited to add: sorry for the non-sequitor; I didn't follow this whole thread to the end :LOL


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Ok you guys have to check out this Weird AL song about Ebay.








http://www.arking.com/ebay/

Some one should tell him to add a verse about us coth diaper crazy gals.



















I used to love Weird Al but I hadn't heard anything out of him in years! That is so funny, I love it!

Forwarding to my DH...

Tara


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Heather!! you are gonna love those dipes and FWIW I think it's great you got them!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, Tara!!

mamaroni - Thanks! I'll definitely love them!! They'll probably be my new favorites!! I'll post some pics of them 'just catching poop'! LOL!!!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks heather..... I to can not wait ot see the poop cathers in action....... I will some day have a senior member title.........


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I've removed several posts that were inappropriate including some that quoted and commented on those inappropriate posts.

Whenever a thread is opened pointing to diapers that are sold for much more than the retail price there is bound to be some comment of criticism. Criticism can be appropriate if it is respectfully stated and is about an action or issue and not an individual.

What many seem to forget is that there are individuals behind the things they are criticizing. We also have that little rule against casting suspicion upon a person, which was done in this thread.

To avoid this in the future, could such discussions be posted as a general issue without making an individual's purchases the center of it? Rather than point to a specific sale or auction, simply open a thread and express your thoughts on the issue in general. We certainly don't want to restrict discussion of such things as there can be some benefit in them. But I think it is possible to remove some of the volatile nature that some of these discussions seem to carry and eliminating the specific points would be a step in that direction.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah...okay...I actually stayed up all night to bid on those FCBs :yawning:








I put in an insane bid on my favorite (the Fishy) thinking NOBODY else would pay more than that...
Guess I was wrong








For me...I have only just started using my first 2 FCB nightlights (which another sweet mama let me 'have' from her over-successful stocking in Dec)
and they fit my daughter better than any other diaper I've tried except Elbees







(Go figure!) So, I desperately wanted to try an AIO.
To be honest, I'm kinda glad I was outbid- I don't think it would have gone down too well with DH








Besides it'll be perfect with the rest of that 'dream stash'


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I remember the $200 Honeyboys too! I guess I'm officially a diapering old fart.







:

Mommy2Noah- You have an AWESOME stash and I love your website you've set up to display it. Very nice.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Lisa - Thank you! I actually can't take much credit for the website. Pretty much all I did was add the pics. Everything else is designed and run by Stacey of Doodle Babies (also the former Heiny King mama)!! She's so sweet and awesome to work with.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Lisa - Thank you! I actually can't take much credit for the website. Pretty much all I did was add the pics. Everything else is designed and run by Stacey of Doodle Babies (also the former Heiny King mama)!! She's so sweet and awesome to work with.

That is a really cool site.I wish I had something like that back in the day of my hyena stash.You have great fluff Heather


----------

